
Docker Swarm vs. Kubernetes: Container Orchestrators Compared - bingram
https://codefresh.io/blog/docker-swarm-vs-kubernetes-container-orchestrators-compared/
======
vargalas
Good comparison. I'd be interested in a comparison with Rancher, too. Looks
promising to me.

